# Late Byzantine Armies?



## Netardapope (Apr 15, 2017)

I've been scouring the interwebs for a bit, and I can't find reliable sources for this very topic. I want information on the type of armor, military composition, and tactics used by the Byzantine Empire in the late 14th century and early 15th century. Any tidbits of info you have will be welcome!

Sent from my SM-J700M using Tapatalk


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 15, 2017)

Try this search string
late byzantine military history bibliography site:edu

BTW, two good sources are De Re Militari and Dumbarton Oaks (home to Byzantine studies for ... ever)


----------

